#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Μηχανικοί και επιδοτήσεις

## sundance

Έχετε επιδοτηθεί ποτέ για τις ανάγκες του επαγγέλματος?

----------


## Athan

Δυστυχώς όχι.

----------


## Evan

νοου

----------


## sundance

spy1551 12.000 από τον ΟΑΕΔ?

Πότε πρόλαβες?Νομίζω έχει λίγα χρόνια που ισχύει.

Ούτε εγώ έχω επιδοτηθεί.

----------


## cv01302

Προς το παρόν, ¤5.000 από ¤15.000 ΝΕΕ 2009.
Πάντα ελπίζουμε και σε μετέπειτα επιδοτήσεις  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Butcher

Ομοίως..

----------


## avgoust

Ποτέ , πάντα πέφτω σε κάποια εξαίρεση.

----------


## Xάρης

Πρόγραμμα "Δικτυωθείτε ΙΙ". Νομίζω είχα πάρει ~1.300¤

----------


## koulosb

12000 ευρω απο ΟΑΕΔ το 2007 και ελπιζω σε ΕΣΠΑ φετος.

----------


## Theo

> Ποτέ , πάντα πέφτω σε κάποια εξαίρεση.


μία από τα ίδια. :Λυπημένος:

----------


## d2m

Και δυό από τα ίδια....

----------


## sundance

Σωστό κι αυτό ρε φιλε...

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Κι εγώ Δικτυωθείτε!!! Σιχάθηκα το δημόσιο με αυτή τη διαδικασία. Προσπαθούσα να εξηγήσω από το τηλέφωνο σε άσχετες κυράτσες του υπουργείου ποια η διαφορά ιστοσελίδας από email. 

Σκιπιτάρια τελείως οι κυρές, όπως λέμε στα μέρη μου!!! :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Που τέτοια τύχη?Ούτε τώρα μπορώ.Κι ούτε πρόκειται....

----------


## sundance

Ας είμαστε αισιόδοξοι!

----------


## DOOM

όχι..κατά κανόνα *μη επιδοτήσιμος* και γώ ως τώρα

----------


## ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ

αν και είμαι 18 χρόνια ελευθερος επαγγελματίας δεν έχω πάρει ούτε δεκάρα μέχρι τώρα και μάλλον δεν πρόκειται Πάντως το τελευταίο όριο το πλησίασα παρά 2000 ευρώ (28000 ευρώ για επαρχία) κάτι είναι και αυτό!!!!!!

----------


## DirectionLess

Επειδή και εγώ έχω πάρει την επιδότηση με τα 12.000Ε, νομίζω ότι δεν θεωρείσαι υποψήφιος προς υπαγωγή στο ΕΣΠΑ.

----------


## sundance

Σίγουρα θα δοθεί προτεραιότητα σ'αυτούς που δεν έχουν επιδοτηθεί ποτέ.

----------


## sundance

Πάντως, είμαι περίεργος να δω πότε θα γίνει επίσημη ανακοίνωση στον επίσημο ιστότοπο για τον τελικό προϋπολογισμό του προγράμματος...

----------


## alf

Εγώ είμαι στην εξαίρεση(από τα προγράμματα) κατά κανόνα.
Μόνο με αλλαγή φύλου θα έχω κάποια ελπίδα από την επιδότηση γυναικείας επιχειρηματικότητας.

----------


## Balance

Τζίφος κι εγώ..

----------


## cv01302

> Αυτοί που μπήκανε στο πρόγραμμα του ΟΑΕΔ το 2009 θα πάρουνε 15.000Ε (5+5+5) και άλλα 5.000 μετά από 1 χρόνο , δηλαδή συνολικά 20.000Ε.Σε εμάς δυστυχώς δεν υπήρχε αυτή η δυνατότητα.
> Επιδοτήσεις ....τα καλά της Ε.Ε.


Ή κάτι δεν έχω διαβάσει καλά στους όρους του προγράμματος, ή κάτι λάθος λες.
Το ΝΕΕ 2009 σου δίνει συνολικά (σε διάστημα 12 μηνών μετά την έγκριση) 15.000 (5+5+5) . Τα άλλα 5 (για να συμπληρώσεις στα 20.000) που τα είδες?

----------


## spat1980

Ούτε και εγώ αν και πτυχιούχος του 2008.... για να πάρεις την οποιαδήποτε επιδότηση πρέπει να έχεις κάποια μαγιά για αρχή. Αν δεν παίζει τότε όνειρα θερινής νυχτός όλες οι επιδοτήσεις ... Ο.Α.Ε.Δ. , Ε.Σ.Π.Α τοτε ειναι όλα ****** ! ! !
---------------------------------------------------------
μην ξαναβρίσεις ολογράφως. αν νιώθεις αυτή την ανάγκη βάλε αστεράκια
rigid_joint

----------


## sundance

> πρέπει να έχεις κάποια μαγιά για αρχή.


Αν εννοείς κάποιο υπόβαθρο (γνωστό μηχανικό κλπ), δεν ισχύει.

Ξέρω πολλούς που επιδοτήθηκαν χωρίς να έχουν κάτι τέτοιο.

Εκτός κι αν εννοείς τα χρήματα.

----------


## spat1980

Φυσικά και εννοώ τα χρήματα ! ! ! 
Sorry  για το **** πρίν. Απλά η αγανάκτηση μερικές φορές. Anyway Sorry και παλι.

----------


## Balance

Δεν κατάλαβα, τίθεται θέμα αξιοπιστίας των επιδοτήσεων;

----------


## spat1980

Θέμα αξιοπιστίας; Δεν νομίζω. Απλά εγώ λέω οτι τόσο για τον ΟΑΕΔ οσο και για το ΕΣΣΠΑ, οτι θα πρέπει να προκατβάλεις χρήματα (ε που πιθανόν ένας νέος Μηχανικός δεν μπορει να τα έχει κατα πάσα πιθανότητα) και στην συνέχεια να τα πάρεις. Πιο γρήγορα ίσως απο ΟΑΕΔ και απο το ΕΣΠΑ όποτε μεχρι το 2012 στην χειροτερη....
Όμως αυτο είναι ένα άλλο θέμα!

----------


## Balance

Οκ, συμφωνώ απλά και έτσι όπως συμβαίνει δε παύει να είναι από τους πιο σπουδαίους θεσμούς που λειτουργούν στη χώρα. Με λυπεί όμως όταν γίνεται στρεβλή χρήση τους. 
Όσο για τα χρήματα ναι δυστυχώς σε κάθε ξεκίνημα χρειαζόμαστε βοήθεια από τους γονείς. Το μειονέκτημα ότι δεν έχουν όλοι αυτή τη βοήθεια.

----------


## Balance

Έλα ρε Spy συμβαίνουν και τέτοια; Τι να πώ ευτυχώς που βοηθάνε οι γονείς.Ξέρεις ποιό είναι το στενάχωρο;Να βοηθάνε οι γονείς και να έχουν και το μέσο για να εξασφαλίσουν στα παιδιά τους την επιδότηση έτσι όπως λές.Κι εγώ τον κοιτάω αυτό το θεσμο τόσο ρομαντικά και σκεύτομαι ότι είναι από τα λίγα που μας έχουν απομείνει σα χώρα.
Τι ωραίο θα είναι στο να λειτουργεί σαν μαγιά για να ανθίσουν τα όνειρα ενός νέου επαγγελματία. Και τι στο καλό τόσα χρόνια σπουδές...θές να κάνεις και το κάτι παραπάνω..

----------


## leo

Τον Νοε. πήρα την 1η δόση των 5.000Ε 

Και ευελπιστώ και στις υπόλοιπες 3 δόσεις ακόμα......

Ως τότε θα σας κρατάω ενήμερους...... 

Για το Θέμα που σχολιάστηκε για το κατά πόσο διάτρητο είναι το πρόγραμμα του ΟΑΕΔ....... 
Μάλλον καλύτερα να το ψάξουμε στα κατά τόπους παραρτήματα της επαρχίας….. 

Λέω εγώ τώρα.....  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## cv01302

Τα μόνα χρήματα που ρισκάρεις για το ΝΕΕ (ΟΑΕΔ) είναι αυτά του ενοικίου (αν δεν έχεις δικό σου μέρος), και αυτό για ενοίκια 2 μηνών (3 max).
Έχεις το παραθυράκι, από την στιγμή της ΠΡΟέγκρισης μέχρι την έγκριση (διάστημα 30 ημερών) να κάνεις τα απαραίτητα έξοδα που σου ζητούνται. Άπαξ και γίνει η προέγκριση, τότε σημαίνει ότι εντάχθηκες επιτυχώς στο πρόγραμμα, θα τα πάρεις τα χρήματα αν συνεχίσεις να τηρείς τις απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις.
Θα μου πείτε είναι ρίσκο, προσωπική άποψη ότι αξίζει. Και αν μπορείτε πάρτε μια βεβαίωση από τον τοπικό ΟΑΕΔ για πόσες ελεύθερες θέσεις έχουν μείνει για το ΝΕΕ, ώστε να ελαχιστοποιήσετε το ρίσκο.

Η περίπτωση του spy1551 είναι πραγματικά περίεργη, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ο κανόνας μιας και εγώ ήμουν στην πρώτη πεντάδα και δεν υπήρξε κανένα πρόβλημα. Μήπως είχες αγνοήσει να γράψεις το επιχειρηματικό πλάνο (ή ήταν σε μία σειρά γραμμένο)? Εννοείται δεν το θεωρώ σημαντικό, απλά ίσως ο ελεγκτής που το είδε να είχε ξυπνήσει στραβά (or something) εκείνη την ημέρα..
Και αυτό που λες ότι έμεινες απέξω σε "πρώτη φάση" (μπορείς να απορριφθείς και έπειτα να..εγκριθείς?), εννοείς ότι ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα που στέλνουν τις αιτήσεις, δεν είχαν στείλει την δική σου ακόμα και την έστειλαν αργότερα? Μήπως ο φίλος σου σου έφαγε την θέση (στην αίτηση)? Τέλοσπάντων, αφού εγκρίθηκες στο πρόγραμμα, μια χαρά  :Χαρούμενος: 
Πραγματικά όμως πολύ περίεργο να δίνουν μόνο 2 θέσεις για Λάρισα, ειδικά όταν γράφουν ότι προτεραιότητα θα δώσουν στην επαρχία.

Προφανώς ο leo έκανε λάθος, εννοεί 2 άλλες δόσεις (μιας και ήδη πήρε τα πρώτα 5Κ)

----------


## leo

Δεν έχω κάνει λάθος οι δόσεις είναι 4

1ος Χρόνος : 5.000 + 5.000 + 5.000 
2ος Χρόνος : 5.000 " Αν διατηρήσεις το γραφείο σου"

----------


## leo

> Υπάρχει αυτή η παρατήρηση στο πληροφοριακό έντυπο???


Παρατήρηση:
Αναφέρομαι για την Επιδότηση των Νέων Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών

Και όχι των Νέων Επιστημόνων. Έχουν αυτή την Διαφορά αν δεν κάνω λάθος…

----------


## koulosb

Στο προγραμμα των Νέων Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών μπορουν να μπουν μονο οσοι ειναι απο ΤΕΙ.
Κι εγω απο εκει ειχα επιχορηγηθει το 2007.

----------


## Balance

Ο Leo αν δε κάνω λάθος είναι από εκείνους που οδηγουνε τα όνειρα τους και είναι και από ΤΕΙ.

----------


## Balance

Αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν παίρνω και όρκο.

----------


## leo

Παιδιά το πρόγραμμα πολύ σωστά το αναφέρει ο terry "Πρόγραμμα Νέων Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών - Νέοι Επιστήμονες Έτους 2009".

Στα κατά τόπους παραρτήματα του ΟΑΕΔ θα σας ενημερώσουν πως μόνο για τους Ελεύθερους Επαγγελματίες ισχύει πως αν διατηρήσεις την επιχείρηση σου επιπλέον 1 χρόνο έχεις στο τέλος του 2ου έτους την 4η δόση.

Στο ΦΕΚ που έχουν επισυνάψει δεν το αναφέρει και δεν ξέρω γιατί. 

Στο ΦΕΚ που πήρα απ τον ΟΑΕΔ το αναφέρει και μου επισήμαναν και την διαφορά. 


Θα περάσω αύριο να το διευκρινίσω και να επισυνάψω το σχετικό ΦΕΚ…. 


Έχω περάσει ναι και απ τα ΤΕΙ Πειραιά και απ το ΕΜΠ …… :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## leo

Το σχετικό ΦΕΚ :http://s.enet.gr/resources/article-f...0090200603.pdf

Το πρόγραμμα αυτό καθώς με ενημέρωσαν απ τον ΟΑΕΔ έχει κλείσει γι αυτό και το κατέβασαν το ΦΕΚ απ το δίκτυο.


Όσοι υπάγονται στο πρόγραμμα «Πρόγραμμα Νέων Ελεύθερων Επαγγελματιών έτους 2009» αναφέρονται γενικά σε επιχειρήσεις πάσης φύσεως. 
Και τα ποσά κυμαίνονται από 15.000 μέχρι 18.000 + το bonus αν διατηρήσεις την επιχείρηση σου… .

Στο πρόγραμμα νέοι επιστήμονες υπάγονται όσοι έχουν αποδεικτικό τίτλο σπουδών όπως Μηχανικοί, Ιατροί, Δικηγόροι, με το ποσό των 15.000Ε σε 3εις δόσεις.

----------


## Balance

Για αυτό εδώ λες ΛΕΟ;

http://www.oaed.gr/Pages/SN_858.pg

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει.

----------


## leo

Balance αυτό που έχεις επισυνάψει είναι για τα ποσό των 15.000Ε για τους νέους επαγγελματίες. 
Διάβασε το ΦΕΚ που έχω επισυνάψει.

----------


## cv01302

Καλά, ο ΟΑΕΔ είναι ό,τι νά'ναι..
Είχε βάλει δύο ξεχωριστές επιδοτήσεις στο ΙΔΙΟ πρόγραμμα με το ΙΔΙΟ όνομα (υπενθυμίζω, για την κατάσταση της αίτησης που ελέγχαμε ηλεκτρονικά στο site του ΟΑΕΔ, έπρεπε να διαλέξουμε ποιο ΝΕΕ θέλουμε - επαγγελματίες ή επιστήμονες), πρώτα ξεκίνησαν οι Επαγγελματίες (4.500 θέσεις) και μετά από κανά δίμηνο οι Επιστήμονες (6.000 θέσεις). Ο Balance αυτό που επισύναψε είναι για τους νέους επιστήμονες.

Οι διαφορές των δύο προγραμμάτων είναι οι εξής:
1) Περισσότερες θέσεις οι επιστήμονες
2) Προαπαιτούμενη κάρτα ανεργίας για τους επαγγελματίες (οι επιστήμονες δεν μπορούν να βγουν άνεργοι..)
3) Οι επαγγελματίες αν διακόψουν την επιδότηση ανεργίας μέχρι και τον δεύτερο μήνα της επιδότησής τους, παίρνουν +3.000 έξτρα
4) υποχρεωτική παρακολούθηση κάποιων σεμιναρίων επιχειρηματικότητας (οι επιστήμονες όχι)
5) Οι επαγγελματίες αν διατηρήσουν την επιχείρηση για +1 έτος, παίρνουν έξτρα +5.000 . Οι επιστήμονες, επειδή δεν είναι επαγγελματίες (..), δεν το δικαιούνται.
Άρα ένας επαγγελματίας δύναται να πάρει μέχρι (15Κ+3Κ+5Κ)= 23.000 , ενώ ένας επιστήμονας μέχρι 15.000

----------


## Balance

> Άρα ένας επαγγελματίας δύναται να πάρει μέχρι (15Κ+3Κ+5Κ)= 23.000 , ενώ ένας επιστήμονας μέχρι 15.000


 Άρα τι αξίζει πιο καλά να είναι κανείς επιστήμονας, ή επαγγελματίας ;
Επειδή οι των ΤΕΙ δεν υπογράφουν αντισεισμικό θα πρέπει το κράτος σαν αρωγός να δίνει μια ζωή bonus.

----------


## cna

Συνάδελφε μπορείς να εξηγήσεις λίγο αυτό με τα ΤΕΙ και τα bonus;

----------


## Balance

Καταρχήν δεν αναφέρομαι στα πρόσωπα αλλά στον θεσμό. Αν ξεκινήσω όμως να αναπτύσσω αυτό το θέμα εδώ το πιθανότερο είναι να μας το διαγράψουν σαν off topic. Άνοιξε νέο θέμα στη κουβέντα για να το συζητήσουμε εκεί.Ξαναλέω δεν έχει να κάνει με τις μονάδες, αλλά με εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα αποκλειστικά.Δεν μου αρέσουν οι μεσοβέζικες λύσεις που υιοθετεί το κράτος για να τα έχει επιφανειακά με όλους καλά.

----------


## cv01302

Να υπενθυμίσω, τα max 23Κ τα παίρνουν σε 2 χρόνια έναντι τα 15Κ που παίρνουν οι επιστήμονες. Προσωπικά δεν θα έμπαινα στον κόπο για ένα επιπλέον έτος (+5Κ) και να έχω άγχος τον ΟΑΕΔ πότε θα σκάσει μύτη για "έφοδο" (στον τοπικό ΟΑΕΔ, όχι μόνο δεν παίρνουν τηλέφωνο πιο πριν, αλλά με υποχρεώσαν να δηλώσω υπεύθυνα ένα 6ωρο την ημέρα στο οποίο θα είμαι υποχρεωτικά στο γραφείο. Ναι δεν κάνω πλάκα. ), που σημαίνει στην τελική να δύναται να στραβώσει ΟΛΗ η επιδότηση.. Στο 12μηνο, άντε γεια!

----------


## dim

> ... με υποχρεώσαν να δηλώσω υπεύθυνα ένα 6ωρο την ημέρα στο οποίο θα είμαι υποχρεωτικά στο γραφείο. ...


Το εξηγείς λίγο αυτό; Από που προκύπτει αυτό; Θα σου έκοβαν την επιδότηση δλδ αν δεν το έκανες ή αν δεν σε έβρισκαν στο γραφείο; Απίστευτα πράγματα ρε παιδιά. Μήπως εννοούσαν τπτ άλλο; 

Ο καθένας προιστάμενος ερμηνεύει ΥΑ, νόμους κτλ όπως του καπνίσει δλδ... sorry για το offtopic

----------


## koulosb

> Να υπενθυμίσω, τα max 23Κ τα παίρνουν σε 2 χρόνια έναντι τα 15Κ που παίρνουν οι επιστήμονες. Προσωπικά δεν θα έμπαινα στον κόπο για ένα επιπλέον έτος (+5Κ) και να έχω άγχος τον ΟΑΕΔ πότε θα σκάσει μύτη για "έφοδο" (στον τοπικό ΟΑΕΔ, όχι μόνο δεν παίρνουν τηλέφωνο πιο πριν, αλλά με υποχρεώσαν να δηλώσω υπεύθυνα ένα 6ωρο την ημέρα στο οποίο θα είμαι υποχρεωτικά στο γραφείο. Ναι δεν κάνω πλάκα. ), που σημαίνει στην τελική να δύναται να στραβώσει ΟΛΗ η επιδότηση.. Στο 12μηνο, άντε γεια!



Είναι νοοτροπία μόνο του δικού σου τοπικού ΟΑΕΔ μάλλον.
Εμένα με παίρνανε τηλέφωνο μία βδομάδα πριν για να κανονίσουμε ραντεβού.

----------


## cv01302

Η υπεύθυνη δήλωση που με έβαλαν να υπογράψω, δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στο ΦΕΚ ή στο έντυπο του ΟΑΕΔ. Όμως, δεν υπάρχουν και οδηγίες για το πώς θα γίνονται οι έλεγχοι (πέραν της έγκρισης που αναγράφεται στο ΦΕΚ ότι είναι μέσα σε 30 ημέρες από την προέγκριση και κατόπιν ραντεβού). Άρα μπορούν ελεύθερα να το αφήσουν στο φλου το πότε θα κάνουν έλεγχο. Και αν κρίνω ότι μερικοί ελεγκτές έκαναν εφόδους ακόμη και σάββατα (σύμφωνα με το.. άλλο φόρουμ), για να μην μιλήσω για πρωϊνά (ωράρια δημοσίου) που το πιθανότερο να λείπεις κάποιες από αυτές τις ώρες = μεγαλύτερος ο κίνδυνος, προτίμησα τελικά να μην πάω κόντρα και μπω στο μάτι κανενός, οπότε και έκανα την υπεύθυνη δήλωση για το (σπαστό αν θέλω) 6ωρο/ημέρα.

Μάλιστα, μιας και το ανέφερα το άλλο φόρουμ, στον ίδιο τοπικό ΟΑΕΔ μια κοπέλα είχε ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα και τελικά έπειτα από 3-4 επισκέψεις μέσα σε μία βδομάδα που δεν την βρήκαν (δεν είχε προηγηθεί κανένα είδος τηλεφωνήματος, μόνο γραπτές ειδοποιήσεις για το ότι δεν την βρήκαν στο γραφείο - ενώ εκείνη έλειπε σε έργο επίβλεψης εκτός έδρας), της γνωστοποίησαν ότι της έκοψαν την επιδότηση..

Ακόμα δεν μου έχουν κάνει έλεγχο, οπότε δεν ξέρω με τους συγκεκριμένους:
1) αν θα προηγηθεί τηλεφώνημα του στυλ "Θα έρθουμε για έλεγχο σε μισή ώρα, μπορείτε να μας πείτε που ακριβώς είναι το γραφείο" (δεν είναι ραντεβού, αλλά σε ειδοποιούν εμμέσως πλην σαφώς)
2) αν θα δοθεί ραντεβού (ιδεατή περίπτωση)
3) αν θα σκάσουν μύτη στο ξαφνικό
Οψώμεθα..

----------


## dim

Αντί να κάνουν κανά σοβαρό έλεγχο να κόψουν επιδοτήσεις σε ένα σωρό "απατεωνίσκους" που πήραν 15000 μόνο με εικονικά τιμολόγια και γνωριμίες, κάνουν τους ΕΛΕΓΚΤΑΡΕΣ όπου τους παίρνει.

offtopic: Επειδή το "άλλο φόρουμ" έχει επίσης πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες για μηχανικούς όπως και αυτό εδώ και επειδή δεν νομίζω να έιναι ταμπού, είναι καλύτερο να υπάρχει η αναφορά σε εκείνο με λινκ ώστε κάποιος συνάδελφος που ψάχνει κάτι να βοηθηθεί με επιπλέον ποσότητα πληροφορίας. Το φόρουμ που αναφέρει ο συνάδελφος λοιπόν είναι το www.************** 
Προς θεού δε θέλω να ξεκινήσω νέα διαμάχη....

----------


## cv01302

Εγώ αστειεύομενος το ανέφερα έτσι. Εννοείται και τα δύο φόρουμ συνυπάρχουν. Απλά στο michanikos δεν μπορούσα να δώσω και πολλές λεπτομέρειες, διότι ο καθένας μπορεί να δει τα threads (μηνύματα), δίχως καν να είναι γραμμένος, άρα ενδεχομένως να μπορούσε να το δει και κάποιος υπάλληλος απο τον... ΟΑΕΔ. Για αυτόν τον λόγο δεν είχα απαντήσει σε κάποιον που με ρωτούσε ποιος τοπικός ΟΑΕΔ ήταν αυτός..

----------


## dim

Συνάδελφε δε χρειάζονται εξηγήσεις. Το είπα τελείως καλοπροαίρετα. Έληξε. 

/offtopic

----------


## leo

> Κ όπως σας είχα υποσχεθεί..
> 
> Δίαβάστε αυτό...
> 
> Β. Να έχουν κάνει έναρξη επιτηδεύματος (στην αρμόδια Δ.Ο.Υ.) υποχρεωτικά από την 02/01/2009 και μετά.
> Δύνανται να ενταχθούν στο πρόγραμμα και όσοι έχουν προβεί σε έναρξη επιτηδεύματος από την 01/01/2008 και μετά, δηλώνοντας ως έδρα την οικία τους, με την προϋπόθεση ότι από την 02/01/2009 και μετά, έχουν προβεί σε πρώτη μεταβολή έδρας σε ανεξάρτητο επαγγελματικό χώρο. Ως ημερομηνία έναρξης θα θεωρείται η πρώτη μεταβολή.
> 
> 
> Λοιπόν..Όσοι έχουν κάνει έναρξη το 2008 με έδρα το σπίτι τους και μεταβολή έδρας σε ανεξάρτητο χώρο μέσα στο 2009 έιναι δικαιούχοι...
> ...


Μπράβο, πολύ καλό Νέο για τους Μηχανικούς που δεν είχαν καταφέρει να ενταχθούν στο πρόγραμμα.....

----------


## Evan

με το ΕΣΠΑ τι γίνεται έχει μάθει κανείς τίποτα;

----------


## sundance

Πιστεύω από μέσα φλεβάρη και μετά, ίσως μάθουμε κάτι.

----------


## Balance

Δεν πιστεύω τίποτα, δεν ελπίζω σε τίποτα, έπειτα από αυτήν τη μείωση..Που πήγαν τα λεφτά; Αν ήθελε να βοηθήσει τον κλάδο δε θα έβαζε άγριους φόρους ακίνητης περιουσίας.

----------


## saradis1

Συνάδελφοι, μια ερώτηση. Yπάρχει κάποια επιδότηση για νέους μηχανικούς? 

Εγώ είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός Τ.Ε. Πήγα λοιπόν στον ΟΑΕΔ να ρωτήσω και μια μου λέγανε ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι, μια μου λέγανε ότι επιδοτούνται οι μηχανικοί από ΑΕΙ μόνο, μια δεν ήταν και πολύ σίγουροι.....δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω άκρη. 

Γενικότερα για έναν νέο επαγγελματία τι επιδοτήσεις υπάρχουν και ποιες είναι γενικά οι προϋποθέσεις?

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Υπάρχουν οι επιδοτήσεις για νέους επαγγελματίες και οι επιδοτήσεις για νέους επιστημονες. Για τους επιστήμονες που ξέρω γιατί πηρα κι εγώ βασικές προυποθέσεις ειναι:

1. Να έχεις κανει έναρξη από 1/1/2009 και μετά
2. Να έχεις δικό σου χώρο ο οποιίος να ειναι σε λειτουργία (όχι συστέγαση)
3. Τιμολόγια 6000 ευρώ

Αυτά ειναι τα βασικά για να αρχίσεις, με βάση αυτά που ζητήσανε σε μένα . Αν έχω ξεχάσει κάτι θα το συμπλήρωσω. αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω επιπλέον, ευχαρίστως.

----------


## saradis1

1. Να έχεις κανει έναρξη από 1/1/2009 και μετά
δηλαδή και τώρα να κάνω έναρξη ειναι οκ. 

Ποιός φορέας ειναι αυτός που επιδοτεί? ο ΟΑΕΔ? Έχει σημασία η ημερομηνία κτήσης του πτυχίου? Εγω πήρα το 2005. Είχα ακούσει οτι ισχύει για 4 χρόνια για να πάρεις επιδότηση απο την ημερομηνία κτήσης του πτυχίου? Αν έχει σημασία, η διάρκεια της στρατιωτικής θητείας αφαιρείται?

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Για τις επιδοτήσεις του 2009 έπρεπε να εχεις κάνει έναρξη μετά την 1/1/2009. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω ειναι τώρα που έχουμε 2010 αν θα πρέπει να περιμένεις τις νέες επιδοτήσεις αφού αν κατάλαβα καλά δεν έχεις κάνει ακόμη έναρξη.

Ναι οι επιδοτήσεις δίνονται απο τον ΟΑΕΔ και θα ήταν καλό να συμβουλευτείς εκείνους σε ότι αφορά το τι ισχύει για το 2010.
Επιστρέφοντας στο σπίτι θα βρω τα χαρτιά με τους όρους για να σου απαντήσω για το θέμα της αποκτησης πτυχίου. Πάντως για τους ανδρες νομίζω έδινε μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο απο ότι για εμάς.

Κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο πρώτα να μάθεις αν θα βγει καινούρια επιδότηση για 2010 η αν μπορείς να διεκδικήσεις εκείνη του 2009. Αυτό ειναι το πρώτο βήμα.

----------


## saradis1

κατάλαβα. οπότε κάνεις πρώτα έναρξη και μετά ελπίζεις να σε πιάνει κάποια επιδότηση για να καλύψεις τα έξοδα που έκανες για να το ανοίξεις. χαχαχα. 
Για τους νέους επαγγελματίες ξέρει κανείς? 
Τις επιδοτήσεις απο ΕΣΠΑ ποιός φορέας τις δίνει? ο ΟΑΕΔ πάλι?

----------


## koulosb

Μπες στο site του ΟΑΕΔ και κατέβασε την προκύρηξη για το πρόγραμμα των νέων ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών. Δες αν στην περιοχή σου ειναι ακόμα ανοικτό. Σε κάποιους νομούς είναι ακόμα ανοικτό μιας και δεν έχουν καλυφθεί οι θέσεις.
Αφού πάρεις πληροφορίες τότε δες αν προλαβαίνεις να κάνεις έναρξη και να μπεις στο πρόγραμμα ή αλλιώς ρώτα στον ΟΑΕΔ πότε θα ανοίξει το επόμενο (κάθε χρόνο ανοίγει από ένα) ώστε να δεις πότε να κάνεις έναρξη.

Το πρόγραμμα των νέων ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών επιδοτεί πτυχιούχους ΤΕΙ. Είχα μπει στο πρόγραμμα το 2007 και ξέρω.

----------


## saradis1

πάντως, το πρόγραμμα   ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΝΕΩΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΝ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΩΝ -ΝΕΟΙ  ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ  ΕΤΟΥΣ 2009» επιδοτεί όπως λέει :
   Σας πληροφορούμε ότι με την με αριθμ. 2418/27.2.2009  Απόφαση  του Υπουργού Απασχόλησης και Κοινωνικής Προστασίας καταρτίστηκε  Πρόγραμμα έξι χιλιάδων (6.000) νέων ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών (Ν.Ε.Ε.) ιατρών, οδοντιάτρων, κτηνιάτρων, φαρμακοποιών, δικηγόρων και μηχανικών αποφοίτων Πανεπιστημιακών και Πολυτεχνικών Σχολών, με διακριτικό τίτλο «Νέοι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες – Νέοι επιστήμονες έτους 2009».


Αποφοίτων πανεπιστημιακών σχολών....δεν νομίζω να συμπεριλαμβάνει και απόφοιτους ΤΕΙ.

----------


## koulosb

saradis1 ...... δεν μιλάω για το πρόγραμμα των επιστημόνων..... μιλάω για πρόγραμμα καθαρά ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών και νέων επιχειρήσεων..... είναι ξεχωριστό από τους επιστήμονες, δεν ξέρω όμως αν είναι ανοιχτό τώρα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα. Εγώ είχα μπει το 2007.

----------

